# IVC selective Venogram



## mvn912 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know what cpt code for Rt Common Iliac Venogram Selection and IVC Selective Venogram are?

I do not have dictation report available but any suggestion would be appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Apr 10, 2012)

IVC Venography: 75825; Rt Common Iliac venogram: 75820, unilateral; 75822, bilateral. 

HTH


----------



## mvn912 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Julie


----------

